
Ask HN: What's the best minimal CSS framework? - jnardiello
Hello HN,
I&#x27;m a backend programmer and it&#x27;s been quite some time since I worked with anything frontend related. I&#x27;m not bootstrapping a quick project, kind of prototype to &quot;throw&quot; out there and see what is the feedback. Meaning that I know very little about CSS and I don&#x27;t really want to spend days trying to learn how to properly use complex fancy tools.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a basic grid system (possible responsive), a few buttons, forms, and so on - the usual stuff CSS frameworks are done for.<p>Bootstrap and Foundation would be my default choice but they cause a bit of a overhead. Is there any minimal framework out there that would speed up the process? Maybe based on bootstrap or foundation, just simpler.<p>Thanks in advance
======
skimmas
Found Picnic css the other day and I'm just waiting for the right excuse to
use it. [http://www.picnicss.com/](http://www.picnicss.com/)

------
sapprise
Baseguide is great because it is robust and customizable with a very small
filesize.

[http://basegui.de](http://basegui.de)

------
lioeters
Another candidate: [http://www.basscss.com/](http://www.basscss.com/)

------
divkakwani
Check out pure.css at purecss.io. It is lightweight(4 kb) and covers a number
of common ui components.

------
adrian_pop
try [http://milligram.github.io/](http://milligram.github.io/)

